# PHP4 und PHP5



## Maxm123 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
also ich habe mich jetzt fast eine Stunde durch Google und das Forum gearbeitet aber es nicht soo richtig verstanden.

Ich mochte auf meinem Server PHP4 und PHP5 laufen lassen. Ich bin jetzt schon so weit das ich PHP5 als CGI Modul laufen lassen muss und dann noch PHP4 normal. So dann hört es bei mir auch schon auf. Ich habe im Moment PHP5 auf meinem Server. Wie deinstalliere ich das nun? Wie installiere ich PHP4? Wie mache Ich das mit dem PHP5 CGI? Kann mir das jemand mal bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal


----------



## port29 (2. Mai 2009)

Maxm123 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir das jemand mal bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären?



Nein, denn Anleitungen gibt es im Netz genug, die dieses Thema betreffen.

Kurz gesagt: PHP4 un PHP5 installierst du beide als CGI! Anschließend musst du in der Server Config differenziehren, welche php Version du verwenden möchtest.


```
AddHandler php-fastcgi .php
    Action php-fastcgi /cgi-bin/php-fcgi-starter
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```

Statt .php setzt du einfach eine andere Erweiterung und einen anderen Starter rein. Und fertig.


----------



## Maxm123 (2. Mai 2009)

also soll ich php5 nicht über cgi laufen lassen? und was ist ein starter?


----------



## port29 (2. Mai 2009)

Maxm123 hat gesagt.:


> also soll ich php5 nicht über cgi laufen lassen? und was ist ein starter?



Tut mir leid, beide Versionen installierst du als CGI, habe mich beim ersten Posting verschrieben.

Du legt in der Apache (bzw. der vhost) Config Datei fest, wie mit einer bestimmten Dateierweiterung umgegangen werden muss. 

.php und .php5 müsstest du auf einen php5 Starter umleiten und .php4 eben auf einen php4 Starter.

Ein Starter ist eine ausführbare Datei (ein Shellscript), von der aus php aufgerufen wird. 

Wie das ganze genau funktioniert, musst du aber selbst herausfinden. Denn wenn ich alles erzähle, erziele ich kein Lerneffekt. Und außerdem kennst nur du deine Ansprüche und die Server Konfiguration.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2009)

Zu genau diesem Thema hab ich mal ein Tutorial geschrieben.


----------



## Maxm123 (3. Mai 2009)

Ok dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen 

Danke schon mal...falls noch Problemchen auftauchen melde ich mich noch mal 

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Maxm123 (5. Mai 2009)

noch mal ne frage...ich hab ja schon php5 auf meinem Server. Aber nicht in dem Ordner wie es in dem Tut. beschrieben ist. Will PHP4 und PHP5 aber so anlegen wie in dem Tutorial damit ich da nicht durcheinander komme. Kann ich den jetzigen PHP ordner einfach so löschen?

Und könnte mir jemand den Teil vom Tutorial erläutern? 

ich weiß mit dem Wort " kompiliert " nichts anzufangen^^ sry


```
Nur 2 Dinge seien dazu erwaehnt:
Zum einen, dass PHP nicht fuer Apache kompiliert werden soll. Also weder --with-apxs noch --with-apxs2 werden angegeben.
Der Grund ist einfach: Wird dies angegeben wird (wie es aussieht) das CGI-Modul nicht kompiliert, und genau dies wollen wir ja.

Zum anderen, dass PHP statisch kompiliert werden sollte. Es sollte also auf Konstrukte wie --with-mysql=shared,/usr verzichtet werden und besser --with-mysql=/usr genutzt werden um ein statisches Kompilat zu erreichen.
Ob dies wirklich eine Rolle spielt kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, aber ich hab da so ein Gefuehl.

Nachdem das configure-Script seine Arbeit getan hat mittels make kompilieren. Wichtig, kein make install ausfuehren falls schon eine Version von PHP installiert ist.
```

Tutorial Link: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webserver-tutorials/219595-apache-mit-verschiedenen-php-versionen.html

Danke


----------



## port29 (5. Mai 2009)

Es geht da eigentlich darum, dass du php per Hand kompillierst. (Kompillieren = aus dem Quellcodes zusammenbauen)


----------



## Maxm123 (5. Mai 2009)

So um PHP zu installieren muss ich bison und flex installieren. Bei Bison bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung(siehe Bild). Flex probiere ich gleich ob es geht.

Fehlermeldung bei Flex (siehe Bild2)


----------

